# New boy!!!



## LostCreekmlcl (Nov 21, 2016)

Yay!!!! JUST










































this boy up today! 
First two pictures are of him-badly set up ha! 
Next two are his sire. The rest are his dam.

Sage-Acres SHO HeatofTheMoment *B*S VV+FS 86

BOTH of his parents have earned their SG (SUPERIOR GENETICS)

SIRE: SG (Superior Genetics) Sandy Hollow UK Hickory Oak ++*B *S VVVFS 85

SS: Rosasharn's TL Ukulele Ke'a +*B +*S
SSS: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*B
SSSS: STONEWALL'S APOCALYPSE NOW *+S
SSSD: ARMCH GOODWOOD WATER LILLY 2*D
SSD: ARMCH SG Rosasharn's Uni 3*M
SSDS: ARMCH GOODWOOD TOM THUMB +*S 'E'
SSDD: ROSASHARN'S BABY USA 2*D
SD: Rosasharn's UMT Red Maple 5*D 1*M
SDS: ARMCH SG Rosasharn's Under My Thumb +*S E
SDSS: ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S E
SDSD: ARMCH Goodwood Water Lilly *D
SDD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Sandalwood 4*M
SDDS: ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S E
SDDD: Rosasharn's Tobiko's Surprise

DAM: SG (Superior Genetics) Odeon DNK Spur of the Moment 2*M 2*D VVVVFS 87

DS: Desert Nanny JK Kabuki
DSSesert Nanny Jack Sparrow +*S+B
DSSS: Twin Creeks DJ Hornblower *S
DSSSS: Rosasharn's TL Don Juan *S
DSSSD: Twin Creeks BW Hope Floats 5*D VG
DSSD: MCH Esperanza ZZ Feona *D
DSSDS: Ponders End ZZ Top
DSSDD: Ponders End Picabo Passion
DSD:SG (Superior Genetics) Esperanza MB Kachina Doll 
DSDS: AGS Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay *B
DSDSS: AGS Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++B
DSDSD: GCH AGS Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil
 DSDD: AGS Twin Creeks WB Barvarian Rain
DSDDS: AGS Goodwood Weisbaden
DSDDD: AGS Ponders End Araina
DD: SG (Superior Genetics) PromisedLand Magic Moment 1*M *D AR2009 ST2010 LA2010
DDS: ARMCH Twin Creeks Luck of the Draw ++*S +E
DDSS: MCH HBF Luckey Strike +S E AR 
DDSSS: MCH Willows White Lightn +S E AR
DDSSD: Goodwood Mermaid
DDSD: MCH/PGCH Raha Acres Twinks Pixie *D AR E
DDSDS: Goodwood Mr. Periwinkle +S A
DDSDD: Dav-Lyn Twinkle Toes E
DDD: Highland Blue Magic
DDDS: Green Gate Blue Exiguus E,E


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your pretty boy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations - he's a handsome boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

